# كيفية عمل آلة بسيطة لتصنيف المنتجات



## تريعة (17 أغسطس 2008)

تجميع اللسان الخشبي في المجرى المخصص، التجميع يتطلب ضغط مناسب، توضع اللسان الخشبية في المجرى المخصص يدوياً ( تشغيل تدريجي )، ويتم تشغيل زر الدفع لإطالة مكبس التشغيل المفرد، عند امتداد أو إطالة المكبس يتم دفع اللسان الخشبي حتى نهايته، بعد ذلك سينكمش المكبس بمجرد تحديد زر الدفع.
المعدات المطلوبة:
‌أ. مكبس التشغيل المفرد.
‌ب. صمام  اتجاهي ، مشغل زر الدفع، نابض إرجاع، صمام تحكم اتجاهي.
‌ج. موزع ذو فتحات جانبية مع صمام (فتح / غلق)
‌د. أنبوب 4 مم للهواء المضغوط للتزويد عند الحاجة.
خطوات التشغيل:
 1. تأكد من أن صمام ( فتح / غلق ) في وضعية (غلق).
 2. قم بتوصيل الأنابيب بين الموزع والبوابة رقم (1) لصمام زر الدفع.
 3. قم بتوصيل أنبوب بين البوابة رقم (2) لصمام زر الدفع وفتحة المدخل بمكبس التشغيل المفرد.
 4. قم بوضع السدادات لجميع الفتحات الغير المستخدمة في الموزع.
5. قم بفحص الدائرة المجمعة بمقارنتها بالرسم التوضيحي.
6. ضع الصمام (فتح/غلق) على وضعية (فتح).
7. قم بالتشغيل وذلك بالضغط على زر الدفع، لاحظ ماذا يحدث؟
8. قم بالضغط على زر الدفع مجدداً، لاحظ ماذا يحدث؟
9. قارن دارتك المجمعة مع الرسم البياني للدارة ؟
10. قارن ملاحظاتك مع الشرح المكتوب بالدارة.
11. اقطع تزويد الهواء من الموزع.
12.  أزل جميع الأنابيب.
شرح الدارة: اتجاه من النوع المغلق طبيعياً (n/c) في وضع الاستقرار تزويد الهواء إلى الصمام يكون مقفلاً فتحة (1) المخرج فتحة (2) والتي ترتبط بالمكبس تكون مفتوحة للإخراج الفتحة (3)، وبالتالي تسمح للمكبس بالعودة (الانكماش) تفصل نابض الإرجاع الداخلي.
عند تشغيل زر الدفع، والفتحة (1) متصلة بالمخرج (2) ويكون العادم مقفل (3)، مما يسمح للهواء المضغوط بالانتقال إلى المكبس، المكبس وذراع المكبس سيمتدان مباشرة ويتحرر زر الدفع فوراً، ويعود المكبس إلى موضعه الأصلي ، تزويد الهواء بالفتحة (1) مقفل، والهواء في المكبس يترك ليخرج من العادم (2 إلى 3)، المكبس يتحرر لينكمش.


----------



## مفتاح الحراري (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------

